# please help regarding a seat swap in a b6 passat



## LarzWagon (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a 2009 passat wagon Komfort. I found sport seats with memory from a 2008 Passat V6. I installed these seats in the car to find out that not all of the functions were working for me.








The connectors match, but I do not have as many pins in the harness as the new sport seats need. 
I was getting power to the drivers seat, but not heat. Passenger seat i didnt expect to get anything since it was not powered in the first place. Running a power line to the seat is relatively easy. But no heat in that seat either.
I also noticed some sort of control module under the sport seats that my car does not have.
Last but not least, the airbags wouldnt jive. I went to the dealer and they tried to reprogram the car but the airbag lights stayed on. They said the 2008 seats are too different from my 2009 to be programmed.








If anybody has some insight on what could be done, or any advice, please feel free to chime in. 
As of right now, i am driving with my original seats back in because my rear was getting too cold and airbags are good in some instances.
Thank you.















[/IMG]








[/IMG]


_Modified by LarzWagon at 11:39 AM 2-9-2010_


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

You need to get seat wiring diagrams...You likely will need to move the pins in the seat connectors, and add grounds, etc.




LarzWagon said:


> I have a 2009 passat wagon Komfort. I found sport seats with memory from a 2008 Passat V6. I installed these seats in the car to find out that not all of the functions were working for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

ha! Ghost post! Well, at least it gave me a guffaw this moment...


----------

